# A little score and a big score!



## Nevets (Nov 14, 2015)

Pretty good Saturday for a guy who collects BMX bikes but used to actively collect Sting-Rays.  I just scored an NOS set of Atom hub brake shoes and this one owner 1966 Super Deluxe in amazing condition.  Only the tires were replaced along time ago with NOS ones and it looks to have never been ridden again.  I remember when I collected these that I saw more late 64 and 65 Super Deluxes that the 66 ones. It was also the last year for the Super Deluxe. Not bad! There stil some hidden gems in NJ!


----------



## theterrym (Nov 14, 2015)

Indeed a nice score!!


----------



## Sambikeman (Nov 14, 2015)

...... WOW WHAT A GREAT SATURDAY FOR YOU .......


----------



## mrg (Nov 15, 2015)

Great bike!


----------



## partsguy (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm guessing hose brake shoes are asbestos?

That is a very nice bike but it has been ridden hard, evidenced by that nasty kink in the rear rim, in the second pic. That bike has been taken care of but it has had some hard landings!


----------



## Nevets (Nov 16, 2015)

If the originals were asbestos then I'd assume these are too.  I'm going to end up selling them anyway since I have no need for them.  On the Super Deluxe, one ding in the rim doesn't mean it was ridden hard.  Back when I collected Sting-Rays, I came across ones that were ridden hard and some mint ones that had something like this from some sort of mishap.  I've owned over 300 Sting-Rays and can tell that this one was not ridden hard at all. The guards on supers are especially prone to wear and paint flaking due to being painted over the chrome and this guard is by far one of the best I've personally owned.


----------

